# X randomly dead while starting



## jilingshu (May 26, 2010)

hi there,
There is a strange problem in my Xorg.
I installed port xorg. When I typed in "startx" , it randomly dead and neither keyboard nor mouse can use, the system fell into deadlock. The only output in screen is:

```
[bear@bear ~]$ startx
xauth:  creating new authority file /home/bear/.serverauth.2165
```

No version of Xorg shown.
Could you help me? thx!

BTW:
It seems that this a random event.
Operation System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE
Xorg is built from port.
Port x11-driver/nvidia-driver is installed.
My Video Card is GeForece GTS 250 512MB.
/etc/xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nvidia"
	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
	BoardName   "G92 [GeForce GTS 250]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

hald and dbus are all enabled in rc.conf and I am sure they are running.


----------



## Anonymous (May 26, 2010)

what's in /var/log/Xorg.log ?
Can you witch to another console when this happens with ctrl+alt+f2?


----------



## jilingshu (May 29, 2010)

mharvey87 said:
			
		

> what's in /var/log/Xorg.log ?
> Can you witch to another console when this happens with ctrl+alt+f2?



hi,
Because the system has dead, I cannot switch to other console of course 
There is no log file! The old log file has been moved to Xorg.0.old and the new log file havn't built.


----------

